# Updated Conquerer Pedal



## K Pedals (Oct 6, 2019)

Just built one from the new boards...


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 6, 2019)

Nice clean and Purdy build !

Is that a cover for the switch ? If it is where did you get them 

Mike


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 6, 2019)

Mourguitars said:


> Nice clean and Purdy build !
> 
> Is that a cover for the switch ? If it is where did you get them
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike...
Yeah it’s a toggle cap





						Search results for: 'Toggle cap'
					






					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 6, 2019)

Oh cool thanks for link ! 

I gotta pimp my plain Jane looking pedals , I bought some alum colored foot switch nuts but haven’t used them yet


----------



## Barry (Oct 6, 2019)

Looks great


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 6, 2019)

Man, that is so clean. Nice job!


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 6, 2019)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> Man, that is so clean. Nice job!


Thanks!¡!
First time I’ve ran leads to the breakout board... 
makes it look way better...


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 10, 2019)

Nice, as always.  I see you're using the Mammoth inductor.  How does it sound?  Any different from the other inductors?


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 10, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Nice, as always.  I see you're using the Mammoth inductor.  How does it sound?  Any different from the other inductors?


Thanks man
Nope not really... 
The one I put the fasel in sold quicker but that’s about the only difference... lol


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 10, 2019)

I’d never seen one of these it looks pretty cool thinking about trying one of these out 








						Dunlop Crybaby Wah Guitar Wah & Volume Pedals for sale | eBay
					

Great deals on Dunlop Crybaby Wah Guitar Wah & Volume Pedals. It's a great time to upgrade your home music studio gear with the largest selection at eBay.com. Fast & Free shipping on many items!



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 10, 2019)

I'm skeptical.  They have an advertised 10% adjustment range, which in a tuned circuit gives you a 5% frequency variation.  That's barely noticeable in an audio filter.  These ferrite core inductors usually have _at least_ a 5% variation from unit to unit. I think it's a gimmick and one more thing to go wrong.


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 10, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> I'm skeptical.  They have an advertised 10% adjustment range, which in a tuned circuit gives you a 5% frequency variation.  That's barely noticeable in an audio filter.  These ferrite core inductors usually have _at least_ a 5% variation from unit to unit. I think it's a gimmick and one more thing to go wrong.


Ok good to know...
Mammoth jacked theirs up...


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 10, 2019)

Well that's bogus.  I was shopping on their site last month and there was an 50% off sale going on. No advance notice, no indication of when it started or ended.  Pretty much everything except enclosures was on sale. I loaded up my shopping cart and hit the checkout button before the deal disappeared.


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 10, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Well that's bogus.  I was shopping on their site last month and there was an 50% off sale going on. No advance notice, no indication of when it started or ended.  Pretty much everything except enclosures was on sale. I loaded up my shopping cart and hit the checkout button before the deal disappeared.


Yeah I did too...
I bought a lot of potentiometers and hardly none of them had hardware ...


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 10, 2019)

I hear ya.  My last pile o' pots from them had the nuts & washers in a separate bag.  Only problem was there were 10 more pots than there were nuts & washers.  All of the pedal parts vendors I've dealt with have messed up an order at least once, and they've always apologized and made it right.  Small Bear shipped me someone else's order once instead of mine.  When I brought it to their attention, they sent my correct order out Fedex overnite. Talk about above and beyond!  Digikey may be a a little more expensive, but they are quick, their parts are top-notch and they've never screwed up one of my orders. [knock on rosewood]


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 10, 2019)

DigiKey is my go to, they’re just a ridiculously efficient company. I’m fine paying the extra cash as I don’t end up doing massive unnecessary Tayda orders anymore. I was huge into quantity over quality before.


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 10, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> I hear ya.  My last pile o' pots from them had the nuts & washers in a separate bag.  Only problem was there were 10 more pots than there were nuts & washers.  All of the pedal parts vendors I've dealt with have messed up an order at least once, and they've always apologized and made it right.  Small Bear shipped me someone else's order once instead of mine.  When I brought it to their attention, they sent my correct order out Fedex overnite. Talk about above and beyond!  Digikey may be a a little more expensive, but they are quick, their parts are top-notch and they've never screwed up one of my orders. [knock on rosewood]


Yeah I’ve never ordered from digikey I’ve been on their site but I always ended up ordering from mouser... I might try them out in the future... yeah I’ve had some messed up orders for sure but never as bad as mammoth... they actually messed up like 4 orders in a row... which they were having that sell and super busy but I’ve had problems with them in the past too...


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 10, 2019)

I’d try Mouser if they took PayPal, that’s why I use DigiKey haha. Also the 8 dollar next day delivery is a HUGE plus.


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 11, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> I’d try Mouser if they took PayPal, that’s why I use DigiKey haha. Also the 8 dollar next day delivery is a HUGE plus.


Yeah next day for $8 is awesome ...
I think mouser does take PayPal ... 
they have 2 day delivery for $8


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 11, 2019)

Oh they didn’t last time I checked, investigation time!


----------

